# Aquarium of the Pacific



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

A few pics from last weekend APF Meet at the Long Beach Aquarium of the Pacific.

I messed up, started shooting at "available light" ISO 1600, then used flash but forgot to switch to ISO 100.
Used the Lightsphere Photojournalist II on camera, same way as you'd do it for portraits, pretty good results.














































A lot more HERE


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Great photos. AoP is a great place to visit. Last time I was there was about a year ago. Looks like I should visit again soon!

-John N.


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice pictures I had a heck of a time trying to get any pictures as there was so many people there when I went. I have a few that were decent that came out but I couldn't really mess with the shots too much as there was just too many people crowding around and bumping me. I was just there in Sept. it was Larbor Day weekend so that might have had something to do it as well lol. Great shots!!!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Very nice pics... I adore the Jellyfish


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Always a great place to take pictures


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice pictures! I like the lionfish photograph. The last time I went to Aquarium of the Pacific was like 5 months ago...makes me want to go there again.


----------



## Ibn (Oct 20, 2004)

Great stuff, Ed. We'll have to do it another time or when you head up here for Monterey Bay Aquarium. 

Here's my set from the trip.
http://www.pbase.com/ebn/aquarium_of_the_pacific&page=all


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

Eric, you know it  Monterey will happen this year for SURE.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Where do I find out more about APF. Here is my best pic from AOP.


----------



## paradise (Jan 13, 2006)

fishfry said:


> Where do I find out more about APF. Here is my best pic from AOP.


HERE


----------

